# Plants that Root onto Objects



## aclaar877 (Feb 19, 2014)

Java fern also will root onto wood - forgive me if you have it listed. I don't know the scientific name.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks aclaar877,

And yes, Java Fern = Microsorum pteropus.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Does the lack of response mean that I've made a complete list? I was sure that I had missed 1 or 2 available aquatic epiphytes / lithophytes.

As for, Hemianthus callitrichoides, is there no one with knowledge about their ability to root on objects?


----------



## ced281 (Jul 6, 2012)

Those are all the ones that I'm aware of...


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Acro said:


> Does the lack of response mean that I've made a complete list? I was sure that I had missed 1 or 2 available aquatic epiphytes / lithophytes.
> 
> As for, Hemianthus callitrichoides, is there no one with knowledge about their ability to root on objects?


I tried them and they never root. But tying them with fishing line that does not rot can keep them intact with the wood giving it an appearance that it looks attached. Covering it with moss can be a good way to hide the fishing line. Add lots of liquid ferts to sustain them. You can also try dwarf sag in this method. My saggitaria platyphylla attached to a DW covered with moss looks awesome.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

HC will root on to something like lava rock, but not on something inert/no CEC.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks you three!

I'm glad to have compiled a complete list of available aquatic epiphytes and lithophytes! In time I'm sure there will be more to add.

Great news about the Hemianthus callitrichoides rooting on to lava rock. That's exciting!
What is "CEC"?

And for the sake of completeness, here is the list:

Anubias sp.
Bolbitis heudelotii 
Bucephalandra sp. 
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Microsorum pteropus
A variety of Mosses (Taxiphyllum, Fissidens, etc.)


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

CDC = cation exchange capacity

Any plant can root into lava rock since lava rock contains a lot of metals and can adsorb a lot of metals that the plants can use, hence the reason its roots will grow into it. However, HC can be used for good effect on both small pieces and large pieces of lava rock.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation Solcieo lawrencia.

I thought of another . . . Utricularia graminifolia! I'm on a Carnivorous Plant forum and people grow UG on rocks, wood and a few other media. So adding to the list:

Anubias sp.
Bolbitis heudelotii 
Bucephalandra sp. 
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Microsorum pteropus
A variety of Mosses (Taxiphyllum, Fissidens, etc.) 
Utricularia graminifolia


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Boom! Here's 2 more for ya!

Schismatoglottis roseospatha 
(And I've read that there are possibly other Schismatoglottis that may grow fully aquatic.)

Aridarum (Could not find what exact species is fully aquatic).


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

I've read that subwassertang will root on to objects. However, it seems that this happens only for some and not for others. 

However, many might confuse subwassertang with pellia and pellia will not attach to objects.

What is your experience with subwassertang?


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

I've read offhand reports of Marsilea minuta rooting to wood. I had some extra and am giving it a try in my 150G.


----------



## EChord (May 4, 2014)

Pogostemon helferi (aka Downoi) will also root to rocks and prob wood as well. I think good flow might be a key for them - they're from fast water environments.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

True mosses (note: riccia and marimo are not mosses), and any member of the fern or anubias family. There are quite a few options for all 3.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the contribution you three!

Updated List:
Anubias sp.
Aridarum (what species are fully aquatic?)
Bolbitis heudelotii (aka African water fern)
Bucephalandra sp. (aka Buce)
Hemianthus callitrichoides (aka Dwarf baby tears or HC)
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Marsilea minuta (aka Dwarf water clover - possibly roots onto wood)
Microsorum pteropus (aka Java Fern - and it's varieties)
Moss (aka Java Moss, Fissidens, and many others) 
Pogostemon helferi (aka Downoi)
Schismatoglottis roseospatha (and possibly other Schismatoglottis sp.)
Subwassertang (aka Süßwassertang - for some growers, it loosely bonds to objects)
Utricularia graminifolia (aka UG - a carnivorous plant in the bladderwort family)


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

I've found something new!
"Red Moss" (Actually a type of algae): Caloglossa cf. beccarii
It is beautiful!

Updated List:
Anubias sp.
Aridarum (what species are fully aquatic?)
Bolbitis heudelotii (aka African water fern)
Bucephalandra sp. (aka Buce)
Caloglossa cf. beccarii (aka "Red Moss" - actually a type of algae.)
Hemianthus callitrichoides (aka Dwarf baby tears or HC)
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Marsilea minuta (aka Dwarf water clover - possibly roots onto wood)
Microsorum pteropus (aka Java Fern - and it's varieties)
Moss (aka Java Moss, Fissidens, and many others) 
Pogostemon helferi (aka Downoi)
Schismatoglottis roseospatha (and possibly other Schismatoglottis sp.)
Subwassertang (aka Süßwassertang - for some growers, it loosely bonds to objects)
Utricularia graminifolia (aka UG - a carnivorous plant in the bladderwort family)


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Riccia definitely roots!


----------



## BrianD (May 24, 2014)

Acro said:


> I've found something new!
> "Red Moss" (Actually a type of algae): Caloglossa cf. beccarii
> It is beautiful!
> 
> ...


This is good, thanks Acro


----------



## plant collector (Dec 20, 2013)

I had no idea that UG could root on volcanic rock, that's friggin awesome!


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

plant collector said:


> I had no idea that UG could root on volcanic rock, that's friggin awesome!


UG can root onto other objects besides lava rock. A guy on a carnivorous plant forum I'm on, has experimented with it and this is what he had to say:

_I have grown this stuff in everything from rockwool, mud, gravel, clay pellets, moist driftwood, ADA aquasoil, sphagnum moss, other mosses, rocks, on top of other plants, on plastic (99% humidity tank, its growing on some worm feeders), on top of airline tubes, glass (its growing on the side of the glass in a 99% humidity tank, on the side nothing holding it there) and probably a few more things I've forgotten about. It has grown in every medium just fine under alot of different lighting levels. I have some growing under a single 14W compact flourscent, all the way up to some growing under 4 T5HO bulbs and lots of levels between.
_
I have my UG growing on an Exo-Terra Waterfall, some of it is completely under water, some of it is in the waterfall's current.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Bolbitis heteroclita.. Asian water fern.. much easier to root emersed but will root submersed in time.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

An update! 

Anubias sp.
Aridarum (what species are fully aquatic?)
Bolbitis heteroclite (aka Asian water fern - roots easily emerged, takes time submersed)
Bolbitis heudelotii (aka African water fern)
Bucephalandra sp. (aka Buce)
Caloglossa cf. beccarii (aka "Red Moss" - actually a type of algae.)
Hemianthus callitrichoides (aka Dwarf baby tears or HC)
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Marsilea minuta (aka Dwarf water clover - possibly roots onto wood)
Microsorum pteropus (aka Java Fern - and it's varieties)
Moss (aka Java Moss, Fissidens, and many others) 
Pogostemon helferi (aka Downoi)
Riccia (it is suggested that this will root on objects in water, any others have experience?)
Schismatoglottis roseospatha (and possibly other Schismatoglottis sp.)
Subwassertang (aka Süßwassertang - for some growers, it loosely bonds to objects)
Utricularia graminifolia (aka UG - a carnivorous plant in the bladderwort family)


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

How could I forget! There's another one, that I've known about (and I grow), but I didn't think of till now! Let me introduce: Red Mangrove!

Rhizophora mangle (Red Mangrove). It will root onto rocks. This may be considered more of a "Riparium" plant, but either way, it is a wonderful addition to an aquarium, riparium, or paludarium! 

The updated list:

Anubias sp.
Aridarum (what species are fully aquatic?)
Bolbitis heteroclite (aka Asian water fern - roots easily emerged, takes time submersed)
Bolbitis heudelotii (aka African water fern)
Bucephalandra sp. (aka Buce)
Caloglossa cf. beccarii (aka "Red Moss" - actually a type of algae.)
Hemianthus callitrichoides (aka Dwarf baby tears or HC)
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Marsilea minuta (aka Dwarf water clover - possibly roots onto wood)
Microsorum pteropus (aka Java Fern - and it's varieties)
Moss (aka Java Moss, Fissidens, and many others) 
Pogostemon helferi (aka Downoi)
Rhizophora mangle (Red Mangrove - will root onto rock, leaves must be above water) 
Riccia (it is suggested that this will root on objects in water, any others have experience?)
Schismatoglottis roseospatha (and possibly other Schismatoglottis sp.)
Subwassertang (aka Süßwassertang - for some growers, it loosely bonds to objects)
Utricularia graminifolia (aka UG - a carnivorous plant in the bladderwort family) 


The Black Mangrove (Avicennia Germinans) has become available recently, does anyone know if it will root onto rocks?


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Time for updates!

I've learned that some Cryptocoryne (aka Crypt) species will root onto rock. 

A few months ago, someone told me that they had *Cryptocoryne hudouri *root onto dragon stone. 

I also found the company Tropica selling *Cryptocoryne petchii *rooted onto lava rock. Check it out here:
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/blog/2014/03/cryptocoryne-petchii-grown-on-lava-rock.html

And the company AquaEssentials is selling Cryptocoryne on rock. 
*Cryptocoryne (Species?)*:
https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/cr...8.html?zenid=d8415c70e8e336ae44d14a4335c36b1d

Here is more proof that Crypts can root onto rock (you might need to translate it, but photos speak a thousand words):
http://www.uruguayenelacuarista.com/Articulo.asp?Id=95&Query=18%20&Indice=1

AquaEssentials is selling several other plants that are rooted to objects, that are not normally rooted onto objects. Check it out:

*Alternathera reineckii *on lava rock:
https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/al...6.html?zenid=d8415c70e8e336ae44d14a4335c36b1d

*Alternathera reineckii *on wood:
https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/al...7.html?zenid=d8415c70e8e336ae44d14a4335c36b1d

*Hydrocotyle tripartita *on lava rock:
https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/hy...4.html?zenid=d8415c70e8e336ae44d14a4335c36b1d

*Lagenandra meeboldii *on wood:
https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/la...9.html?zenid=d8415c70e8e336ae44d14a4335c36b1d

*Staurogyne (Species?)* on lava rock:
https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/staurogyne-on-lava-rock-p-7306.html

Here is the new, updated list:
Alternathera reineckii 
Anubias sp.
Aridarum (what species are fully aquatic?)
Bolbitis heteroclite (aka Asian water fern - roots easily emerged, takes time submersed)
Bolbitis heudelotii (aka African water fern)
Bucephalandra sp. (aka Buce)
Caloglossa cf. beccarii (aka "Red Moss" - actually a type of algae.)
Cryptocoryne hudouri 
Cryptocoryne petchii 
Hemianthus callitrichoides (aka Dwarf baby tears or HC)
Hygrophila pinnatifida 
Hydrocotyle tripartite 
Lagenandra meeboldii 
Marsilea minuta (aka Dwarf water clover - possibly roots onto wood)
Microsorum pteropus (aka Java Fern - and it's varieties)
Moss (aka Java Moss, Fissidens, and many others) 
Pogostemon helferi (aka Downoi)
Rhizophora mangle (Red Mangrove - will root onto rock, leaves must be above water) 
Riccia (it is suggested that this will root on objects in water, any others have experience?)
Schismatoglottis roseospatha (and possibly other Schismatoglottis sp.)
Staurogyne (Species?)
Subwassertang (aka Süßwassertang - for some growers, it loosely bonds to objects)
Utricularia graminifolia (aka UG - a carnivorous plant in the bladderwort family)

Have fun! Experiment! And if you have any plants to add . . . post up!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Monoselenium tenerum - I'm not sure if you have classified this among the mosses but it's not a moss, it's a liverwort. Grows easily on lava rock.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Daisy Mae!

Tropica has this to say about Monosolenium tenerum: "Rhizoids can anchor the plant to stones or tree roots, but this attachment is not particularly effective under water." 

Only plants that root onto submerged objects are added to the list! Have you had Monosolenium tenerum root solidly under water? Let the forum know!


----------



## Oso Polar (Apr 22, 2015)

Got a bit of süßwassertang several months ago and just thrown it into a tank as I wasn't sure where to plant it. Was rescaping this tank last week and found that it all attached itself to substrate - regular Petco gravel.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

What about monte carlo?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi *Acro*, about the Monoselenium...

I bought one anchored onto lava rock from The Plant Guy in Winnipeg. It grew well, but I got rid of it after a month. I just didn't care for it. It was nice and green until the wisteria started shading it, then it started to turn brown. I guess it needed higher light than the conditions I had it in. 

It was tied down with fishing line. When I cut the fishing line off, it was anchored well enough that I had to rub it off in order to salvage the rock.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Oso Polar said:


> Got a bit of süßwassertang . . . and found that it all attached itself to substrate - regular Petco gravel.


Nice! Glad to hear that a listed plant is working for you as advertised! 
How well were the roots attached?



jcmv4792 said:


> What about monte carlo?


It seems that Micrantherum umbrosum (aka monte carlo) will root onto rock. I recently heard from another member and they said "I've had it spread to and grow/root into lava rock". Another plant to add to the list!



Daisy Mae said:


> . . . the Monoselenium . . . anchored well enough that I had to rub it off in order to salvage the rock.


Thanks for sharing your experience! Although this is the first report I've ever heard of it bonding to rock (and many members have tied it to items), I will add it to the list! Hopefully others will add their experience. 


And here is the updated list:
Alternathera reineckii 
Anubias sp.
Aridarum (what species are fully aquatic?)
Bolbitis heteroclite (aka Asian water fern - roots easily emerged, takes time submersed)
Bolbitis heudelotii (aka African water fern)
Bucephalandra sp. (aka Buce)
Caloglossa cf. beccarii (aka "Red Moss" - actually a type of algae.)
Cryptocoryne hudouri 
Cryptocoryne petchii 
Hemianthus callitrichoides (aka Dwarf baby tears or HC)
Hygrophila pinnatifida 
Hydrocotyle tripartite 
Lagenandra meeboldii 
Marsilea minuta (aka Dwarf water clover - possibly roots onto wood)
Micrantherum umbrosum (aka Monte Carlo)
Microsorum pteropus (aka Java Fern - and it's varieties)
Monoselenium tenerum (aka Pellia - one report of bonding to lava rock)
Moss (aka Java Moss, Fissidens, and many others) 
Pogostemon helferi (aka Downoi)
Rhizophora mangle (Red Mangrove - will root onto rock, leaves must be above water) 
Riccia (it is suggested that this will root on objects in water, any others have experience?)
Schismatoglottis roseospatha (and possibly other Schismatoglottis sp.)
Staurogyne (Species?)
Subwassertang (aka Süßwassertang - for some growers, it loosely bonds to objects)
Utricularia graminifolia (aka UG - a carnivorous plant in the bladderwort family)


It seems some plants root well for some, and not for others. Please post up if you have experience with any plants on the list. I always like to have conformation from other growers. Also, post up if you've got something new to add!


----------



## Oso Polar (Apr 22, 2015)

Acro said:


> How well were the roots attached?


Quite well, actually - when I pulled the plant out of the tank gravel came together with it. Not too strong - I was able to remove gravel by hand manually by pulling it apart without damaging süßwassertang. I didn't find any visible roots.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

A couple types of algae will adhere to rocks as well... Most are undesirable like black beard algae, but what ever the mood balls are made of (I think it's caldo) will adhere and form tuffs of green


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Homalomena spp., Crepidomanes spp., Hymenophyllaceae spp.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for adding theatermusic87, and meowschwitz! 

I found a new one too Crepidomanes calicut!

I'll arrange the new names into the list later, I just wanted to give a quick update! 



.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Any Crypt as well


----------



## Torreador (Apr 5, 2017)

I read in another thread that all aquarium plants except for Swords and Crinum can grow on wood or stone. (They wont attach, you have to tie them or glue them but they will grow and be fine).

Is that correct??

About the Monosolenium Tenerum - I have a lot and it attaches fine to wood and stone  But if it does not like the place they can let go and float to a better location ;-)


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

I had BBA (Black Beard Algae) appear in a 150 gallon cichlid tank and the only way I found to get rid of it was to remove all the driftwood and Mopani, then let it completely dry out then scrub it clean with a stiff scrubbing brush. Nothing since. Nasty stuff it is!


----------

